# Ibanez M80M owners! Please compare with RG2228



## Eight_String_Slinger (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello Seven String!

I joined here because I wanted one of two guitars and needed to look around here to find out which I wanted more (at the moment/before I get the other, haha): Ibanez RG2228 and Schecter Hellraiser C-8 FR. 

I am glad I chose the Schecter Hellraiser C-8 FR for three reasons: I really wanted that more because of the 28" scale neck, the Floyd Rose, and the set neck. I have a few Ibanez guitars as they are my favorite company, but I wanted my entry into the ERG world to be a completely new,exciting, and different experience. The longer scale and the only ERG with an OFR made it very fun for me. And I love it very much! 

The fourth reason revealed itself uknowingly to me when I saw a few NGD for the M80M. I did not know about any other Meshuggah signature except the M8M, which is totally out of my reasonable price range, but when I saw the NGD I started to search the forum and read about the M80M. I realized the fourth reason I got the Schecter is because now I have time to think about getting either the RG2228 or the M80M.

I love the M8M, but this guitar really looks much more appealing because the price tag is much more suitable. Although IMHO, for $2000 Ibanez should also have made this a neck thru I think. In any case, I love Ibanez AANJ and bolt-on necks in general, so I want one. 

Please post your experiences if you have tried, played, borrowed, or owned both of these guitars. I would like to know about tone, playability, and your comparison in what you like or dislike. So please share with us!

Thank you very much!


----------



## RevelGTR (Sep 16, 2013)

Not an m80m owner, but here goes. The 2228 will be better quality, and be more versatile. 27 inches will do f# no problem. The m80m will be awesome for the 8th string, and for meshuggah type stuff will probably sound better. Just me, I'd go for the 2228.


----------



## Eight_String_Slinger (Sep 16, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> Not an m80m owner, but here goes. The 2228 will be better quality, and be more versatile. 27 inches will do f# no problem. The m80m will be awesome for the 8th string, and for meshuggah type stuff will probably sound better. Just me, I'd go for the 2228.


 
Thanks for the reply. They seem to both be quite high-end to me, why do you say better quality? What makes it more versatile? I don't play Meshuggah or know much about them, but it sounds like you mean it is limited because it really just for "djent"?

Take care


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Sep 16, 2013)

Well for one thing the M80M lacks a neck pickup. Soooooo I'd personally go with the RG2228 as well.


----------



## Eight_String_Slinger (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, thanks for replying.

Perhaps I should clarify, this isn't a thread asking which I should get. I was just putting my thought in context.

I want to hear a comparison between the two, more like a review. For instance, how the necks feel and play.

Thanks


----------



## Kroaton (Sep 16, 2013)

Also of note is the fact that one of them (2228) is made in Japan, and the other (M80M) is made in Indonesia.


----------



## facepalm66 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quality wise they'd be nearly the same. 
The lack of neck pup is a rather easy obstacle to solve: just ask for someone to do the hole, it's fairly easy.
As for tone, the main difference is, obviously, the scale length. As a proud owner of a 30.2" and as well played the 2228, the main things is will you like the neck being that long? It does have some getting used to, but it's comfortable. 
The only thing is, long scale will make high notes kinda shrilled, which has its cons and pros.

Overall, the 2228 is a pro level instrument, will be easier for your hand if you are used to shorter scale instruments, have better highs for soloing etc, and an already build - in neck Pup.
The m8 will have better lows, more growl, a bit of different sound to everything, will use thinner strings, therefore have more overtones (if using Low string as an 8th).

The woods and active / passive pup is a personal preference, tho.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll never understand why folks think that lacking a neck pickup leads to a less versatile instrument. It's called playing dynamics folks.


----------



## facepalm66 (Sep 16, 2013)

dunno, neither I have one nor I feel the need for it. It would be good, but not that much, and I even like the sound of bridge pup for soloing with a little tone, volume knob adjustments and minor EQ. Has this different feel


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 16, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll never understand why folks think that lacking a neck pickup leads to a less versatile instrument. It's called playing dynamics folks.



Also - it's not really a big deal to get a second pickup cavity routed out if that's the dealbreaker on buying one.


----------



## shawnperolis (Sep 16, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll never understand why folks think that lacking a neck pickup leads to a less versatile instrument. It's called playing dynamics folks.



I mean, by definition it is less versatile because it can do less things.

But I still don't think it is a big deal to only have a single bridge pickup. I think it is an awesome minimalist design.


----------



## isispelican (Sep 16, 2013)

anyone talking about it being less versatile should listen to some thordendal and holdsworth cleans and leads


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 16, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> I mean, by definition it is less versatile because it can do less things.



Though, you can vary the tone significantly by simply playing a little different. That's the dynamics I'm talking about. 

Why do people switch to the neck pickup for solos? Because they like the rounder, thicker tone that's a little more forgiving than the brighter, sharper bridge pickup. Next time you play one of your guitars, instead of switching pickups, pick closer to the neck, use the rounder part of the pick, and don't dig in as hard. 

Just because there isn't an "instant solo switch" doesn't mean that the guitar can't get those tones......as for the player getting those tones, that's going to depend on their abilities. 

If versatility is measured in the number of pickups, knobs, and switches, then Telecasters are some of the least flexible guitars on Earth and B.C. Rich/Moser models with the full electronics packages are the most versatile. In practice, that's just not true. You can only wrangle so much versatility by flipping a switch.


----------



## shawnperolis (Sep 16, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Though, you can vary the tone significantly by simply playing a little different. That's the dynamics I'm talking about.
> 
> Why do people switch to the neck pickup for solos? Because they like the rounder, thicker tone that's a little more forgiving than the brighter, sharper bridge pickup. Next time you play one of your guitars, instead of switching pickups, pick closer to the neck, use the rounder part of the pick, and don't dig in as hard.
> 
> ...



Nah, I agree with you. I was just playing Devil's Advocate by arguing semantics.


----------



## Eight_String_Slinger (Sep 16, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> Quality wise they'd be nearly the same.
> The lack of neck pup is a rather easy obstacle to solve: just ask for someone to do the hole, it's fairly easy.
> As for tone, the main difference is, obviously, the scale length. As a proud owner of a 30.2" and as well played the 2228, the main things is will you like the neck being that long? It does have some getting used to, but it's comfortable.
> The only thing is, long scale will make high notes kinda shrilled, which has its cons and pros.
> ...


 
Excellent reply, thanks  I thought the longer scale might use heavier gauge? What do you mean when you say more overtones?

Thanks 



shawnperolis said:


> I mean, by definition it is less versatile because it can do less things.


 
I agree with this. 



isispelican said:


> anyone talking about it being less versatile should listen to some thordendal and holdsworth cleans and leads


 
Hi  Please give me an example or a link to hear thorendal leads and solos. Holdsworth does legato which needs a bridge, but he also uses the neck. He is actually quite a great picker as well IMO



MaxOfMetal said:


> Though, you can vary the tone significantly by simply playing a little different. That's the dynamics I'm talking about.
> 
> Why do people switch to the neck pickup for solos? Because they like the rounder, thicker tone that's a little more forgiving than the brighter, sharper bridge pickup. Next time you play one of your guitars, instead of switching pickups, pick closer to the neck, use the rounder part of the pick, and don't dig in as hard.
> 
> ...


 
Hi  I feel the neck pickup is also better for soloing generally if you speed pick because the sounds of the pick (from picking lol) is significantly reduced, but its all preference of course

Thanks friends  

Great thread and discussion going here, I am enjoying it very much, thanks again Seven String  !


----------



## facepalm66 (Sep 16, 2013)

longer scale = more tension = thinner strings for same amount of tension (on 29.4" you'd be probably using 8's or 9's) = more overtones becouse of thinner strings, sound will be more crispy, twangy, crunchy. If that's what you seek - take the longer scale.

as for some soloing, you might check 
All done with only bridge PUP.

Other songs: Dancers to a discordant system, Organic shadows.


----------



## Eight_String_Slinger (Sep 16, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> longer scale = more tension = thinner strings for same amount of tension (on 29.4" you'd be probably using 8's or 9's) = more overtones becouse of thinner strings, sound will be more crispy, twangy, crunchy. If that's what you seek - take the longer scale.
> 
> Other songs: Dancers to a discordant system, Organic shadows.


 
I understand, thank you 

I think I would like it very much then. Great solos, I had no idea Meshuggah's guitarists could play! Im impressed. He uses a Floyd, too, I wonder why the M80M or M8M don't come with a Floyd option ?

By the way, what do people actually pay for the M80M? I know the MSRP is $2000, but when you buy instruments, you always have room to bargain and haggle  

So what have owners paid?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnperolis (Sep 16, 2013)

Eight_String_Slinger said:


> I understand, thank you
> 
> I think I would like it very much then. Great solos, I had no idea Meshuggah's guitarists could play! Im impressed. He uses a Floyd, too, I wonder why the M80M or M8M don't come with a Floyd option ?
> 
> ...



You can buy one online for around 1,200-1,400 bucks from what I've seen.


----------



## Eight_String_Slinger (Sep 16, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> You can buy one online for around 1,200-1,400 bucks from what I've seen.


 
Not bad at all, thanks shawn 

Can any owners share what you spent? I hope Im not prying, Im just trying to get an idea of what to expect and how low I can possibly haggle 

Thanks guys


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 16, 2013)

I have an RG2228 and I'm tempted to go for a M80M. I see them as being two very different guitars. I do think having only 1 humbucker puts limits on the tones that can be achieved, but I also think thats how Fredrick and Marten wanted it. The upper partials of the harmonic series are most abundant at the bridge and at the nut. With the Lundgren so close to the bridge the tone of the guitar will always be rather bright. However, the tone will also have a lot of harmonic content which responds well to everything from pick attack to effects. (I bet a wah would sound awesome through this guitar!) But you won't be getting the tones a neck pickup would create. I also don't think anyone who buys this guitar will be too concerned about that either. 

I really want to play one to feel what the 29.4" scale length is like compared to a 27" scale length. I also bet its a fun guitar to play because it will likely force you out of your comfort zones! 

If I didn't have an 8 string, I would get the RG2228. If I already had an 8 string, then I would go for the M80M.


----------



## Eight_String_Slinger (Sep 16, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> I have an RG2228 and I'm tempted to go for a M80M. I see them as being two very different guitars. I do think having only 1 humbucker puts limits on the tones that can be achieved, but I also think thats how Fredrick and Marten wanted it. The upper partials of the harmonic series are most abundant at the bridge and at the nut. With the Lundgren so close to the bridge the tone of the guitar will always be rather bright. However, the tone will also have a lot of harmonic content which responds well to everything from pick attack to effects. (I bet a wah would sound awesome through this guitar!) But you won't be getting the tones a neck pickup would create. I also don't think anyone who buys this guitar will be too concerned about that either.
> 
> I really want to play one to feel what the 29.4" scale length is like compared to a 27" scale length. I also bet its a fun guitar to play because it will likely force you out of your comfort zones!
> 
> If I didn't have an 8 string, I would get the RG2228. If I already had an 8 string, then I would go for the M80M.


 
Great post! Thanks. The bright and clear bridge sounds great and I love the Lungdren M8. I will definitely get an M80M as soon as Im able to (1) find one to try and (2) have enough money to buy one 

Please continue the thread. This is very interesting to me.


----------



## facepalm66 (Sep 16, 2013)

I didn't like the lundgren myself, for some reason ( I love how it sounds on the records tho )
Instead I got a dimarzio DA. Brilliant pup.

As for the scale.. since I got my 30", I will never go lower, probably.


----------



## MoshJosh (Sep 16, 2013)

I personally prefer a single pickup in the bridge I'd go m80m


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 16, 2013)

I have an RG2228A and love it. Like someone else in this thread said, if I was in the market for a first 8-string, I'd go for the 2228(A). None of the lower end Ibby 8-strings I tried and owned have come close to the perfect feel and balance of the RG2228. 

However, I am gonna get an M80M in December, but mostly to be able to tune a tad lower without sacrificing tone. I am very certain the M80M will not be super close to Prestige standards, but it will be a great and unique guitar with very individual specs for a fair price.



facepalm66 said:


> I didn't like the lundgren myself, for some reason ( I love how it sounds on the records tho )
> Instead I got a dimarzio DA. Brilliant pup.


Couldn't agree more. Made the same move some years ago and once I get an M80M, I will throw a D Activator in there.


----------



## djentleman1991 (Sep 20, 2013)

/thread =)


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 20, 2013)

djentleman1991 said:


> /thread =)




I agree, but you can't ignore the stack of amps behind him. Combined with a Lundgren, all of these guitars are going to sound very similar. How they play is another matter though...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 20, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> I agree, but you can't ignore the stack of amps behind him. Combined with a Lundgren, all of these guitars are going to sound very similar. How they play is another matter though...



If the band and their tech all approve it, I'm inclined to believe it's good


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 20, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> If the band and their tech all approve it, I'm inclined to believe it's good



Thats kind of what I meant to type but it didn't really come out that way.  Most people aren't playing Lundgrens through the Fortin or Randall so while I agree everything in the video sounds awesome, everything in the video is also pretty unique in terms of gear. 

I actually think this at is one of the best comparison videos I've seen. It's just a guy in front of a camera playing three different guitars back to back to back without changing anything.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 18, 2013)

I was so lucky to buy an RG2228 used but still with plastic protections for &#8364; 600,00.
Impressive, the neck is just magnificient, the sound is very versatile and the scale is very comfortable.
I really really like the sound of the EMG 808 on the neck since the guitar is good for shreds and crazy sweeps a-la Tosin Abasi (between 4th and 7th string, past the 17th fret), since everything is damn easy to reach.

I never used an M8M, but I always considered it a guitar for rhythmics and groove more than shredding.
As many said, an M8M is definitely great if you already have a more versatile 8 string.


----------



## Eight_String_Slinger (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## Metalguy (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone else wish there was a 6 and 7 string version of this? Not necessarily scale but features and looks/materials?

Maybe its just me but id love a 7 like that, or baritone 6


----------

